

"Well, go and see what you can do." - saurabh
http://codethulu.org/

======
ed209
lolz, the irony. See what the story below this one is on the HN front page
<http://cl.ly/0h3V2k2C1E0U1N280A3F>

~~~
vitus
It's not quite as ironic when you consider that the old code was written
largely by the same people who decided to rewrite it. They've potentially
already reached the end, since they realized that what they wrote was
unintelligible. All depends on how you interpret it, really. :shrugs:

~~~
ed209
lighten up dude, it was just a joke!

------
vynch
"bullshit man...codethulu can go do some x-rated stuff to himself"...says the
young and inexperienced programmer!!

